# Wow! You Guys!!



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

My morning wasn't going so great...dreary and cold here this morning, and I was having some after-surgery woes....then the mail lady came with a box from Diane Murph. and what a surprise was in it! A doggie biscuit container filled with "bones" on which were greetings from all of you!!! And a nice plush bone for Cazzie. Which he took immediately to place with his other toys. (He is really such a funny guy. He keeps all his toys in one place, selecting one now and then to bring out and play with.)

I can tell you what a smile these greetings bring to me and how my spirits are lifted. Thank you one and all and thank you Diane. You are a wonderful bunch! I love you!

Suzy


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It sounds like it came at a great time!

We've been thinking of you and Diane was so sweet to think of sending it to you and putting it all together. She's a sweetheart.

Recover quickly.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

That's great timing! Get well soon! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Fantastic timing! Hope our well wishes continue to help you along your road to complete recovery! :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad it arrived safe & sound - and hope that it helps in your recovery!!
We are all thinking about you.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is great that it arrived right on time to cheer you up on a gloomy day! Make sure to rest up now so the get well wishes can do their work!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane was so great to put this together. Maybe everytime you are in pain or having a hard time you can grab one and read it 

Get well soon!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad it arrived when you needed it and that it made you smile. Get some rest and get well soon!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Suzy, great to hear you got the pkg. o.k. How are you feeling? 

I hope you recover quickly and well, hon. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great to hear it perked you up. This is really all Diane. Her labor of love and her creativity. we just wanted to wish you well.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Nothing like a good dog bone to brighten up the day. So glad it came on a day it was needed. Diane earned heaven points for creating such a wonderful, thoughtful gift. We're all thinking about you and rooting for you.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Care package for Suzy!  Woo hoo! I'm soooo glad it brightened your day! And kudos to Diane for putting it all together. Thanks, Diane!

Kara


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Come on you guys...YOU were the ones that jumped in and extened your warm wishes and prayers...without all of you it would have just been DRY bones!ound:

Suzy...we can hardly wait until you're well enough to sit at the computer and yak..
You've got alot to catch up on.. lots of new pups being born and alot of "guess who has a new Hav" going on... lots of new wonderful members too! :whoo:


WE MISS YOU, SUZY!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Suzy, so glad it brightened you day. Even the tone of your post was better.
Hope you continue feeling better every day!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Suzy,

So happy it brought you back to a better place when you got the package. Once again the messages are heartfelt, but kudos have to go to Diane for dreaming up the idea. 

There's no doubt your emotions can make you feel a heck of a lot better . . . or worse. Know you're surrounded by loving, healing thoughts from this incredible group. God bless.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

We're all so glad you are on your way to a speedy recovery. Diane did an awesome job. Enjoy!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We are all so glad it arrived safe and sound and is helping cheer you up. Diane is very creative(she says she's not,but she is)...Diane put it all together. 

Hope you are feeling better each and every day....:hug:

:clap2:great job Diane!:clap2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope you are feeling better today and everyday!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am glad that you enjoyed Dianne's idea as much as we did. I am hoping it brings all the healing vibes that you deserve.


----------

